# Day Of The Dead artwork gift



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We just recieved this wonderful piece of artwork from scareme today. She said it reminded her of our picture from last Halloween. Thanks scareme!










There is some resemblance, but I need a top hat. 









The artist is Tina Roberts and she sells her artwork through ebay in the UK.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/tinadragonfly-2009/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats really cool! A striking similarity


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet. If the art wasn't titled I'd have to call it "love is never dead".


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hw big is it? The ART...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, deb, you bad girl, you!

It's 10" by 14", so the challenge in framing it will be to keep as much of the artwork showing as possible around the edges. It's really a charming piece and we're delighted with it. It's going to make a great addition to our eclectic collection of fairies, gargoyles, dragons, Tarkays, and pinup babes


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool gift


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES....Very cool...I like it too


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very thoughtful.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad you like it. You two are so gruesomely sweet.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! That is so cool & so nice, scareme. They have that 'evilly sweetness' about them... I love that. 
I spotted Spooky1 Immediately... oops not my job, LOL! All yours RoxyBlue! I'll stick to Waldo! Row on & spot on! LOL! (Inside chat joke, Be there or be more lost...)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know the inside joke and I still had to read what you wrote twice before it clicked, Zurgh

Scareme ROCKS!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very sweet of scareme very cool picture indeed


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tina posted some more of her Day of the Dead pictures. I don't know, but I think the one with the banana hair reminds me of you mike.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We finally got the Day of the Dead artwork framed. We think it turned out wonderfully. Now we just need to decide were to hang it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great Spooky. You two may have to dress like this to renew your vows. Isn't 30 the anniversary of the dead? I know 28 was the year of the dead mermaid for us.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Scareme, we'll only be at 22 years this fall

We're really happy with the way it turned out. The artist made it a bit challenging since she painted the picture right up to the edge of the paper. We told the framer that we wanted to show as much of the artwork as possible, so the matting only covers 1/16 of an inch of the picture edges all around.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought you guys were on 30 this year. So you still have the year of the dead mermaid to go through yet. Lucky you. Yeah, I really like the way your picture turned out. The black in the frames really picks up your hats. So ghoulish.


----------

